# MuscleChem IGF1-LR3 first go at peps



## Cblock (Oct 21, 2014)

So i decided to finally take the dive and invest in some IGF. I didn't believe in all the hype that was originally promoted 8 years ago.

It took me a while to find a research peptide company I wanted to roll with but decided on Muscle Chemistry. 

I just wanna see if anybody else has done business with them or used any of their peps.
So far the IGF seems to be yielding the signs that it is working.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldn't trust anybody at MC.  They owe me $600 worth of shit for my credits.  I've  heard the IGF is nothing more than spot site injection.  This is a quote from a past site representative at MC who shall remain anonymous.



> Also MC igf is not igf! It is 100 percent fake. It is a vesilitator/nolitil injection. So dude don't feed into the MC igf hype it is not igf. It's been tested and proven fake. It is however a kool temperary site enhancement. That's it. And don't inject it deep or you will cause a massive edema attack on the limb. And it will swell to the point you will think about going to the ER to have it drained out. So be careful.



So just take your fucking shit back to MC.  Don't advertise or peddle fake garbage here bro.  Fucking $60 for fake IGF.  Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 22, 2014)

You may want to check out some of our buy one get one free deals going on right now man. And I promise you wont be disappointed in the quality, and customer service. http://goo.gl/3VXS2O


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 22, 2014)

Not sure what happened to my last post, but thought i'd let you know we have IGF and I you will not be disappointed in the quality and customer service.http://goo.gl/3VXS2O


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I wouldn't trust anybody at MC.  They owe me $600 worth of shit for my credits.  I've  heard the IGF is nothing more than spot site injection.  This is a quote from a past site representative at MC who shall remain anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> So just take your fucking shit back to MC.  Don't advertise or peddle fake garbage here bro.  Fucking $60 for fake IGF.  Get the fuck out of here.



Rays word is almost as good as jesus's.

Jesus is my drywall taper.  Outstanding taper and his wife makes mean tamales. Think he has 6 kids. Sooo


----------



## Cblock (Oct 22, 2014)

I by no means am advertising. I was just curious on anybody's perspective or experience with them and their peps because there are a million and one peptide companies these days. Looks like I found my answer though. 

Way too difficult to sort who's legit for something like that and who's not. 

Im trying to get on th GH bus here shortly so I might say goodbye to the pep idea anyways. Just figured Id give it a shot.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 22, 2014)

All around bad business at MC.  A bunch of guys using the MC AI got gyno anyway.  So it seems the owner is just making underdosed gear or junk and selling it. : N

Don't even get me started on the fact the site reps are all a bunch of unknowledgable fucking newbs.  They are asking me questions about how to dose IGF with a slin pinn.  And why their fucking brew isn't filtering properly.  All they care about is peddling fake junk to the members.

Bad news.

No honesty

No integrity

No good


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cblock said:


> I by no means am advertising. I was just curious on anybody's perspective or experience with them and their peps because there are a million and one peptide companies these days. Looks like I found my answer though.
> 
> Way too difficult to sort who's legit for something like that and who's not.
> 
> Im trying to get on th GH bus here shortly so I might say goodbye to the pep idea anyways. Just figured Id give it a shot.


Ray is a well respected member here, like DJ said his word is good. So to answer your question MuscleChem is hot garbage.

You want real igf1, pm me.


----------



## Cblock (Oct 23, 2014)

awesome. I appreciate the feedback, and even though its not the best news, it helps check one off the list. I appreciate your guys' input.

I initially wanted to try RUI but I couldn't stomach the prices.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just find it very fucking coincidental that the Site Director for MC joins here like 3 days ago.  Now all of a sudden an MC IGF thread pops up...coincidence?  Maybe.

But I gave you my opinion either way.  

And a direct quote from a past Site Representative there as well.  Who had inside information. 

Hope you have a great day.


----------

